# Good .40 S&W target round?



## bigdrowe

I was just wondring if anyone could recommend a good target practice round for a .40 S&W. I have been looking around, and I see a lot of Full Metal Jacket rounds. Are these okay for practice?

Should I go with a hollow point for practice and/or home defense?

New to the sport.

Thanks


----------



## brandonlee3

I've just began doing some practice shooting here in the last few months with my new Sig. I live in a small town in GA and for me about the best target ammo is plain ol' Winchester white box FMJ rounds you can pick up at any Wal-Mart. They're economical and won't break the bank. You can also shoot Federal Champion 180gr FMJ rounds, also found at Wal-Mart. My father-in-law picked up some Tul-Ammo at our local store for about $13-$14 a box. It's Russian made but seemed to shoot fine in his Taurus .40 semi auto.


----------



## barstoolguru

Winchester white box (165 gr fmj) is good target rounds but not very good for SD because the will loose the jacket when it hits something hard. 

Defense rounds are pricy but should be used to check and see if they cycle in the firearm and should be used up and cycled out. when you cycle the round to many times loading and unloading it will start to push the round into the case deeper and when carried to much powder will break down into smaller pcs and not fill the case thus not giving proper expansion and blow the chamber apart


----------



## Michael1945

You might want to look at the 180 grain FMJ from Georgia Arms for target ammo. It's cheap and will probably ship for next to nothing. They're here: Georgia Arms


----------



## berettabone

Usually use Winchester white box 180gr., or Blazer...at the cost of ammo these days, every penny counts....usually use Corbon for self defense..it would be nice if a person could afford to use it all the time, but not happening......


----------



## bigdrowe

Alright, I will look into the Winchester white box at local Walmart. I have been looking on cheaperthandirt.com and saw the Tul-Ammo, and wasn't too sure about it. Maybe try a few different brand and see which one I like. For Home and Self Defense, I will probably go with something like Hornady 155 gr HP XTP® TAP® FPD. Would this be good?

Micheal1945, thanks for the link...I will take a browse through ad see.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Grunt

My personal favorite is Remington UMC. It has always worked well for me for a target round
in FMJ. Win. works ok too.
For PD, I use Rem. Golden Saber 180 gr. HP, same as my duty carry for the Sheriffs Dept.


----------

